# Seminars



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who is your favorite??

Do you find that you can catagorize them in any way, ie really good at making your dog look good, (just kidding) in other words, some are much better at "A" exersize, than "B" exersize.

Bonus question, if their method is completely different from the way you currently train, do you switch??

Plus you need to answer at least two of the three questions above, so don't be LAME.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I never attended one..sorry.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Only been to one for schutzhund. That was Flinks. I really enjoyed it but most of what he does is somewhat similar to what I've been doing.
When I was active in AKC OB some yrs ago I attended many, many of them.
Initially I would be awed by every new tecnique I saw and had to try it. Eventually I learned that some were just smoke and mirrors. Some things worth trying. It's always a good idea (still) to be open and see what's out there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the answer I was hoping to see about seminars and such, is that there are a lot of high level trainers that pretty much train one "type" of mal, gsd, ect. They have good success with "that" type of dog, and the training techniques work really well for them.

However, if you have a different "type" then you can run into problems.

I find it is the same for personality differences within a group structure. Some cannot go along with certain mixing of techniques.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good point about high level trainers doing one type of dog. 
I was once criticizes for improperly correcting one of my competition terriers some years ago. I commented to the "lady" that not all breeds respond the same. 
She had multiple HIT with Golden Retrievers. Only breed she personelly trained.
When she (with attitude) said ALL dogs will learn the same way, I handed her my terrier's leash and said "Show me what you mean". 
The nice "lady" never had a dog come up the leash at her before. LOL!
I personelly did not like working with the only Mal I ever had. I didn't want to work through the nerve (spooky) issues. 
One of my weaknesses in training is not having the patience to work dogs with nerve issues. To many years with in your face, the world is mine terriers I guess.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sandro has the SAME issue. I try to tell him that a Mal is a different breed. He is coming around though. His first dog had some issues, and he had told me that he had APBT's. Not an easy transition, unless you have tried to work a APBT in sport, then a Mal. THEN it is easier to get.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've trained a number of Pits. Love the breed! Just to many public image problems to ef with them anymore. My daughter finally got rid of hers because in her hoyty toyty neighborhood none of the othr kids were allowed to play in the yard with her kids. Taking a walk with her Pit got nothing but raised eybrows. I told her to tell them all to take a flying **** but she gave in to the pressure.
Now BOTH my daughters have Chi dogs. Woe is me! Where did I go wrong?! SIGH!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Ismael de Vos did a seminar here in the UK recently, which was well received.

He uses a clicker in all 3 phases of Schutzhund with good results - he has primarily worked Rottweilers in recent years. Seeing him using a clicker would not necessarily persuade me to use a clicker (although I am using it for certain exercises now), as I know many of the top competitors who use a clicker, would be top trainers without it as well.

Seems as though some of the Belgiums are taking tools such as e-collars and clickers and finding different ways to use them...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I do know that Debbie Zappia used a clicker for article indication in schutzhund. She used it on a dog after Escobar not on him. Ian, I agree with you, she did very very well not using it on Escobar because she is good at what she does.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I went to a seminar a while back given bij Ko Dieleman and Bert Anthonissen over de clicker training and bitework. It was very interesting. I missed a seminar a while back from a guy callen Bart Bellon...he's got a lot of interesting theorys on stuff like training and techniques............I heard it was fantastic. Here is a piece/interview over him
http://www.finographics.com/schutzhund/interviews/bartbellon.html


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Speaking of Debbie Zappia, is she worth going to see? Reason I ask is because I have an opportunity to go to one of her seminars in April (I think?). If I go, should I take a dog or just go to watch?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Kristen,

Our club just had Nikki Banfield up last weekend. She said that Debbie is her personal trainer and worth her weight in gold. We are considering having her up for a seminar but she may be to expensive.

Nikki spoke Debbie's praises and really believes in her training style- clicker. I have never given clicker training a thought but now I am seriously thinking about using this it on my pup Havok. Nikki went on in detail about Debbie using a clicker to train the forced retrieve with NO chewing and consistant performance. It was very cool to hear about it.

I hear that Debbie Zappia is the one to watch out for at the up coming Nationals.
___________________________________________________

Semainars- I go to almost everyone I can. This year we only had a little seminar with Jim Elder- it was great for me- What I learned in tracking I had never heard before and I got instant results (dont use my trail scores to judge the seminar eaither :-& ) Last year we had Nethaniel Roque (loved the guy and learned a lot about protection from the helpers POV). A few years back we had Raino Flugge- I got good stuff out of that one too.

Sometimes there are things that I like and try to use or implement into my training. Other stuff I try to remember it for later use.... Some of it I flush instantly.

With out naming names- I will say some are complete A- Holes and I would never train with them let alone trial under them. Since I have an off breed I like the ones that actually have trained different breeds successfully. 

Peace!


----------



## Heike Reimann (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello all!

I only visited a seminar with Bart Bellon 4 years ago. That was OK.

I don't like seminars so much (althouhg I hold seminars myself in Tracking...:lol: )

What do you think about Ivan Balabanov method to work in Obedience?

Maybe our club will invite him to germany next year to hold a Obi seminar....


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Heike Reimann said:


> (althouhg I hold seminars myself in Tracking...:lol: )


That is what I'd love to find- GOOD tracking seminars!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that if you want to learn Ivans method, then definately get the videos first, so you can have all your questions ready when he gets there. Best to be prepared.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Heike Reimann said:


> What do you think about Ivan Balabanov method to work in Obedience?
> 
> Maybe our club will invite him to germany next year to hold a Obi seminar....


I have used and am still using his method on two of my malinois' (Coda and Zane) since they were young pups and really like the results. I have even gone back and used it with my retired PSD, who was taught originally using the yank and crank method in obedience - the change in him is amazing. I bought the videos (Obedience without Conflict/The Game) and am looking forward to the next ones he is producing.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Heike Reimann said:


> What do you think about Ivan Balabanov method to work in Obedience?


I also do mostly Ivan style obedience with my dogs, even the GSDs. I sometimes have to modify to find what works best for a particular dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Our club's style of training follows Ivan's closer then any other style. 
Ditto on the videos! Excellent!
We carry over the same methods for our bite work.


----------



## Heike Reimann (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello all!

Thank's for the answers!




Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think that if you want to learn Ivans method, then definately get the videos first, so you can have all your questions ready when he gets there. Best to be prepared.


Jeff, I already have both videos and I was very surprised when I saw them, that my work is similar with Ivan's method.
That's why I'm looking forward to invite Ivan to Germany for a seminar.

If anyone is interesting: here is one of my obedience video "playing with self-control"

Best regards


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Heike Reimann said:


> Hello all!
> 
> If anyone is interesting: here is one of my obedience video "playing with self-control"


Outstanding Video! Great healing and attention, even with the very tempting distraction.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Not been to enough different dog seminars or have been at it long enough to know who is best for me.

But I do know some clinicians can make things change in a short time and make a huge impact and others take a bit longer. But even the ones that make a big impact work hard at it and it will still require a bunch of work from the handler to stick with it.

A seminar is never to fix all the problems, completly change a program or anything else but a quick insight into other/different/similar programs. They are too get a little taste, take home a tiny bit to incorporate and then try to learn more either from the dog or by following up on something that one liked at the seminar.

Of course that is my sleep deprived short opionon for the evening.


----------

